# Kds Detailing Waxstock / Wilton House shows



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

HI Guys

Waxstock 2012
was the first ever show of its kind in the UK , this years should be bigger and better following on from the great start and success of the first one.

Dates for 2013 are .

Sunday 7th July at Peterborough Arena.

Link here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289155

My involvement for the day was to help out with judging with the 16 top show cars to find overall winner , do some demos with the KDS staff and judge the speed detailing comp.

Its been confirmed that I have more involvement for this years show too.

One of the things KDS carried out for last show was a bonnet painted by ourselves .










Had my ***** keep it clean for me throughout the day










Link to bonnet

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277275

this year we will try and think of something new.

So here are some photos from last years show

*This is actually a reflection shot in the bonnet*
































































Giving a demo on wet sanding




























Which brings me onto the car of the show




























The car driven up from the south of England in readiness to be place in center stage,

To clean the car and the KDS demo car we used the facility at paint shield which is only around 5 miles away from the show grounds .

This was a nice convoy over to waxstock




























Full write up detail of the Aventador is here .

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291947

The show is not to be missed for anyone remotely interested in the detailing , paint side of vehicles.

The other show that the Aventador attended was on the KDS Detailing stand at the Wilton House super car show .

http://www.wiltonclassicandsupercars.co.uk/

Here are some photos from last years show and the KDS stand .

The Aventador was also driven 
to this show and being mid-late summer of course was raining hard all the way on route.

So first thing was to wash the demo cars.
































































All clean in position on the stand



















One of the biggest stars of the show was this car










And this one




























Full HD video to come of the entire process.

If you cant wait that long here is a small write up of the car

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265330

The 
owner of the Ferrari Enzo with myself inspecting how good the paint film application is.










And a few other car highlights of the day




































































































Full thread write up of above car here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178076























































And to finish caught this in action



















If you attending either of the above shows this year look out for KDS Detailing.

And sights like this



















Many thanks for reading , any question please ask away.

I have one more "show thread" to write this one is about my time at the SEMA show in Las Vegas keep your eye open for it.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

hope i can make it this year :thumb:

some stunning cars there , and all looking great


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great pictures. That Wilton House show looked like something else! Some of the machinery on display there looked mind blowing!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Very impressive Kelly, some nice work during 2012 and I'm sure even more good stuff for 2013.

Catch up with you this year on a stage somewhere I'm sure :lol:

Jay


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

this looks awesome, nice pics


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lots of fast and expensive looking cars 

Waxstock was fun :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Cars look great.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks mate, great pics. I think I might go to Wilton house this year, some gorgeous cars.


----------



## JayA3sline (Jul 22, 2012)

Absolute genius! I'd love to get my car detailed at KDS, although I've spent a fortune on products & equipment. I hope to attend wax stock this year and look forward to hopefully many more training days at your unit... I loved it last time!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats an amazing selection of cars.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Mmm I like a bit of ruf


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

We've not been to the Wilton House show before, will definitely go along this year.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

The best photo of the day - them suspenders haha!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Was the wilton house a KDS show as it should of been with all the stunning KDS prepped cars there. (Sure theres an idea there).

Always a pleasure to see your work although, i'm away again at work for this years wax stock so will be looking for some more cracking photos of whatever you have planned.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great pics of wilton house do you go up to gurston hill climb with them in the morning its a good morning up there with the cars


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

what was the attendance numbers of last years waxstock?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Black Magic Detail said:


> what was the attendance numbers of last years waxstock?


Circa 1500 visitors.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Working on a few things that will far out do what KDS brought to waxstock in 2012 , not to be missed :thumb:

Kelly


----------

